# Tune Up Article



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Check this out at the Autoworl Site Not a bad article and I hope the first of many to come 

http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/images/extras/thunderjet-ultrag-tuning.pdf

Roger Corrie


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Hi Roger, Haven't seen/heard much from you lately. Hope all is well.
Tried to download the link but keep getting a"file is damaged error"
got the same thing from the Auto World site too!....?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Comes up for me, just read the whole thing, pretty good


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Pretty good primer for someone needing instructions on tuning a TJet style chassis. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## lubelizard (Oct 19, 2009)

Good article. Thanks.


----------

